# تخصص المساحة البحرية والملاحة البحرية



## abu_jasem77 (20 أغسطس 2007)

مساء الخير 

بصراحه حاب اسئل عن تخصص المساحة البحرية والملاحة البحرية 

وعن

الهندسة البحرية 

ويش افضل في المستقبل هل الهندسة البحرية او المساحة البحرية وهل المهندس البحري فقط يصمم بواخر وسف وتخصص المساحة البحرية فقط يكون ربان سفينة


اتمنى انكم تساعدوني وتفهموني لاني بصراحه ماعرف شي ومحتار


تحياتي للجميع 
أبو جاسم


----------



## زين محمد (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز:-
المساحة البحرية مختصة بعملية المسح البحري الهيروجرافي فقط اما الملاحة البحرية فتختص باعمال الملاحة البحرية للسفن اى كابتن وشكراا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

و بصراحة الملاحة البحرية احسن من الهندسة البحرية بكتيييييييييييييييييييييير
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## الالهام (4 يونيو 2008)

أخى العزيز مهندس-تامر-------
لست معك فى الاجابة السابقة حيث أن كل قسم وله جماله ورجاله -على فكره لى ابن ملاحه بحرية وعلى وشك النزول
الى العملى الصيف ده انشاء الله -مش عاوز أقول لك له تفكير تانى غير أى تفكير هندسى ولا أيه رايك وخاصه أن
مواضيعك شيقة ولك منى كل الشكر --------------- م-الخولى


----------



## باسم المسعودي (19 أغسطس 2008)

*بحث عن*

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن عناوين كتب في المساحة البحرية بصورة مفصلة
وشكرآ


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2008)

الالهام قال:


> أخى العزيز مهندس-تامر-------
> لست معك فى الاجابة السابقة حيث أن كل قسم وله جماله ورجاله -على فكره لى ابن ملاحه بحرية وعلى وشك النزول
> الى العملى الصيف ده انشاء الله -مش عاوز أقول لك له تفكير تانى غير أى تفكير هندسى ولا أيه رايك وخاصه أن
> مواضيعك شيقة ولك منى كل الشكر --------------- م-الخولى



************************************

اتفق معاك كثيرا اخى مهندس الخولى ... فعلا كل مجال وليه روعته وجماله :28:


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (15 نوفمبر 2008)

توجد باالكاديمية البحرية في الاسكندرية

تخصص الملاحة البحرية اما المساحة فلا


----------



## folcansoldiers (23 أبريل 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (26 مايو 2009)

[font=&quot]أخي الكريم [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]حيث أنى ربان وتخصص مساحة بحرية أحب أن أوضح الأتي[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]الربان: هو مسؤل الملاحة الأول على السفينة والملاحة البحرية هي الانتقال بالسفينة من مكان لأخر في اقصر مسافة أمنة وبالتالي اقل وقت وكم هناك من علوم أخرى يتميز الربان بدراستها بالإضافة إلى الملاحة وهى أتزان السفن ، الأرصاد ، الأجهزة الملاحية الالكترونية بالإضافة طبعا لعلوم الإدارة وغيرها[/font][font=&quot].
[/font][font=&quot]المساحة البحرية: وهى باختصار شديد علم يدرس طبيعة قاع البحر من حيث نوع التربة و العمق , وهذه المعلومات يستفيد منها المساح البحري في رسم الخرائط المستخدمة في الملاحة[/font][font=&quot].[/font]


----------



## حسام حسنين (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اناخريج اداب مساحه وخرائط 2005 وشغال في مجال المساحه الارضيه بس نفسي اكمل من زمان في المساحه البحريه وده هدف ارجو المساعده في الخطواتالتي يجب ان تتم وهل بعد الحصول علي الدوره من السهل الحصول علي فرصه عمل ام لا ولكم كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## هاشم خضر (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على النقاش المفيد


----------



## ابو الشوب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وننتظر الكثير من الابداع


----------



## ابو الشوب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وننتظر الكثير من الابداع


----------



## نزار209919 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

افيدونى انا مساح اراضى وخبرة 16 سنة فى هذا المجال ولى رغبة فى تعلم المساحة البحرية ماذا افعل لو تكرمتم؟


----------



## نزار209919 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ حسام انا عجبنى طلبك للعلم ولكن لاتربط هذا بوجود فرصة عمل ام لا لان هذا لايعلمة الا اللة وتاكد ان لكل مجتهد نصيب مع احترامى وتقديرى


----------



## ابولارا1 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

س ع ممكن رد ع الاستفسارات
انا ف مساحه وخرائط ونفسي ادخل مساحه بحريه ايه الشروط والطلبات والمكان والمصاريف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hemo adly (23 يونيو 2010)

المساحه البحريه تختص بطبوغرافيه البحر والقاع وعمل كونتور لها فهى مثل المساحه الارضيه ولكن تختلف فى الاجهزة وتتفق فى اجهزه اخرى مثل محطه الرصد المتاكمله(توتل ستيشن) وال جى بى اس وهى اساس اى رحله بحريه التعرف على طبيعه القاع وتحديد المسار


----------



## هندسه كررى (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياباش مهندسين انا طالب فى المستوى الخامس وعندى مشروع تخرج فى المساحه البحريه
عايز اى معلومات ممكن تساعدنى فى المشروع


----------



## عبدالب (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بالضبط يا اخى احمد


----------



## duosrl (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]*


----------

